# Cobol



## IcocaI (23. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leute,

sind hier vielleicht einige Leute die sich mit Cobol auskennen? ^^


----------



## Coboliker (23. Oktober 2009)

Ja...

Internet:
http://www.riemke-it.de

Mail:
Bernd.Riemke@Riemke-it.de


----------

